# skeeter Thurs am?



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Thinkin' about hittin' it. Any takers?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if that would be a good idea. I would wait until the weekend.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem in the morning. That light rain will freeze pretty good overnite and make the drag out real easy. Had 8" of ice tuesday when i was there and it aint goin nowhere in one day. I may get there a little after 8. Maybe a little later.
Be careful on the drive there. The roads may be icy tonight.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

About 80 miles for me. I'll take my time.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow morning and probably Saturday.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wont make it today. I'll try for tomorrow morning.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I called this morn. There was 6-7 guys out there.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinkin about going out Sat or Sun, was anyone out today and if you were how did the ice hold up from the last couple of days? :G


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

jiggin'fool and i will be out saturday morning as well as probably 50000000 other people. i am sure the north end is gonna look like a zoo with people giving it their last hoo raa for this year. the fish are gonna think its christmas with all the different colors bouncin in front of their faces!!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter this morning there where about 5 other shanties out there caught 5 small perch 3 crappie and one huge ass migrain headache. met wannabitworm out there.. the ice was about 7'' still makein noise out there. ill be out sat morning with tomb and his brother.. power strokin if u can make it out hit me up.. fish master...


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Anybody fishing south at all? How bout the bouy line access? Edges must of took a beatin' during the warm spell.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

myself personaly havent been to the bouye line but last sunday i seen some people up there but i think they walked up from linda's not sure tho. as of the south end i herd it was chewed up but i havent been down there latly. but the ice is still going strong..


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Verry slow pick out there today and pretty windy. Far more open water under the causeway than there was last weekend. Ice seemed ok today, we had 6-7 inches, very slushy at the ramp however. Despite the slow pick we had a lot of fun. Anyone heading out tomorrow?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ill be at monty's at 6am for breakfast.. and then to the secret spot!!! where that is im not sure


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lightman met up with me shortly after 1. Things were slow out there until the evening. action picked up. Waxies were the ticket until the afternoon, then minnows produced. Tail hooked on a genz glow bug. Was nice to meet Linda and Sara. Sara, any dates yet? Lightman told me how all us grubby fisherman would be lookin' for you now that your picture is up.  Justin, Nice to meet you and Dave, (Dfrenzy), nice to put a face to the name if only for a few minutes. I'm out for the weekend, but will shoot for a trip next week early. Learned a few things, but need to put in some more time in order to make it work. Ice is good and should get better the next few days. Good luck and be safe out there. Sorry I missed you chaunc. Was hopin' to finally get a chance to fish with you. I'll let you know when I'm out there next.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think Im waiting till the sun pops out. Those holes are dark and theres alot more snow and plowin for Sat. Hope Sun works out! Have to wait and see what you guys get.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

It was nice to put a face to some OGF members yesterday  No dates yet lol 
Thanks for coming in guys, we really appreciate the fishn' reports as well as the business.
Keep stopping by 
And if you wouldn't mind.....let us take your picture? 
-Sarah


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Sarah You can always go to Match.com. Wow I bet I'm gonna be short a few minnows after this post. Well the spring is rite around the corner and they will be lineing up on the causeway waiting for your phone number. Good luck kid.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll shoot for early next week. I'll be sure to wear some foundation to even my skin tone, you, know, so the picture comes out nice.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

As long as she can bait a hook and clean fish she will be OK!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Funny stuff. I had just mentioned to Sam that since her pic was up on the forum I thought it was likely some ogf'ers would be pm'ing etc...considering ogf is pretty much a snausage fest. Luckily for Sara most of us are too old 

I just got back from mosquito a few minutes ago. Dink perch throwbacks, keeper crappies, no eyes. I gave half of my crappies to two guys at the ramp that got skunked.


----------

